

Ask HN: What is the best Amazon Web Services book? - ginolomelino

I'm finally diving into AWS and I'd like a comprehensive guide to help me.  Can anyone recommend a solid book for mastering Amazon Web Services?
======
jacksondeane
I read through and got a lot out of O'Reilly's "Programming Amazon EC2". It is
short and sweet with some good real world examples.

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Amazon-EC2-Jurg-
Vliet/dp/1...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Amazon-EC2-Jurg-
Vliet/dp/1449393683/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314020011&sr=8-1)

